# Finding the right dependencies



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 29, 2011)

Hoping that's the right section in forum.
Trying to install manually Xen on FreeBSD, I fetch Xen latest tarball. Xen needs this dependencies:

```
* GCC v3.4 or later
    * GNU Make
    * GNU Binutils
    * Development install of zlib (e.g., zlib-dev)
    * Development install of Python v2.3 or later (e.g., python-dev)
    * Development install of curses (e.g., libncurses-dev)
    * Development install of openssl (e.g., openssl-dev)
    * Development install of x11 (e.g. xorg-x11-dev)
    [B]* Development install of uuid (e.g. uuid-dev)
    * bridge-utils package (/sbin/brctl)
    * iproute package (/sbin/ip)
    * hotplug or udev[/B]
    * GNU bison and GNU flex
    * GNU gettext
    * 16-bit x86 assembler, loader and compiler (dev86 rpm or bin86 & bcc debs)
    * ACPI ASL compiler (iasl)
```

With bold are the dependencies that I cannot find. Any idea?


----------



## YZMSQ (Nov 30, 2011)

Udev is a linux-only stuff, AFAIK.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 30, 2011)

Me too. But How I built Xen?


----------



## kpa (Nov 30, 2011)

Ask on the freebsd-xen mailing list? Also there is a wiki for a Xen port for FreeBSD:

http://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/Xen


----------



## aragon (Dec 3, 2011)

UUID routines are built into FreeBSD's libc. UUID(3)

The rest are tricky...


----------

